# Looking for an in-depth understanding of Medicare and Supplemental Health Insurance.



## Covert Codger (Jul 13, 2021)

My wife and I have entertained recently moving back to America, but it seems from our limited understanding of Medicare and Supplemental Health Insurance that the costs to live in America would be too tight on our budget thus we tend to remain as Expats in the Czech Republic where the cost of health insurance is significantly lower than in America.
If we could get some good information and data about the costs of Medicare and Supplemental Health Insurance we may become more serious about a return to living in America. Provided of course we could find that ideal location of good weather and low cost of living.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2021)

This might be helpful.

https://www.medicare.gov/your-medicare-costs/medicare-costs-at-a-glance


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 13, 2021)

Covert Codger said:


> My wife and I have entertained recently moving back to America, but it seems from our limited understanding of Medicare and Supplemental Health Insurance that the costs to live in America would be too tight on our budget thus we tend to remain as Expats in the Czech Republic where the cost of health insurance is significantly lower than in America.
> If we could get some good information and data about the costs of Medicare and Supplemental Health Insurance we may become more serious about a return to living in America. Provided of course we could find that ideal location of good weather and low cost of living.


I suggest you contact a licensed insurance agent who deals with Medicare.  You'll also need to think about a Drug Plan (Part D) unless you go into an HMO (Advantage Plan).  The ins and outs are really too much to handle on a forum like this; besides, you'll probably want to discuss your finances.  If you have any specific questions, I'll be happy to help.


----------



## GAlady (Jul 13, 2021)

Sounds like you have led a full life.  I can understand your concern about cost of living in USA.  Inflation is sky high right now.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 13, 2021)

There are many factors that one must consider when looking for health insurance in the US.  There are dozens of insurance company plans that offer Supplemental Insurance for Medicare, and it can take some serious research to find a plan that best suits your needs.  

One thing is for Sure....you WILL be paying substantially more for medical care and coverage here than in the Czech Republic.  Here's a chart that shows the average medical expenses, per capita, by nation.  The average costs in the US are 3 or 4 times what the average is in the CR.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_total_health_expenditure_per_capita


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 14, 2021)

And don't forget if you passed the date for eligibility, you may have to pay a monthly penalty to enroll.

Be sure you get all the facts before you jump.  I'd bet you'd pay more here than where you are.  Are you happy with the medical care you get where you are?


----------



## Covert Codger (Jul 14, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> And don't forget if you passed the date for eligibility, you may have to pay a monthly penalty to enroll.
> 
> Be sure you get all the facts before you jump.  I'd bet you'd pay more here than where you are.  Are you happy with the medical care you get where you are?


I am aware of the penalty. Thanks for your reply. The only concern we have here is the language barrier. Have been considering hiring translators on an as-needed basis for doctor and hospital visits. This seems to be a viable solution, but am waiting on an answer from our visa specialist who helped us receive permanent residency. Happy about medical care here? Well, we are healthy enough that no major things have presented their ugly heads, knock on wood. The cost of living here is 25% that of the US and therefore is a major impetus for staying here.


----------



## Covert Codger (Jul 14, 2021)

GAlady said:


> Sounds like you have led a full life.  I can understand your concern about cost of living in USA.  Inflation is sky high right now.
> 
> View attachment 173530


The Only Easy Day... Was Yesterday
So how is it you think I have led a full life? Did you read my Intro when I signed up for this forum?
If you did read this Intro then that is only the tip of the iceberg as it were. I have written my memoirs.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 14, 2021)

According to this chart, America comes in 28th cost of living wise - worldwide, that is:

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/rankings_by_country.jsp


----------



## GAlady (Jul 14, 2021)

Covert Codger said:


> The Only Easy Day... Was Yesterday
> So how is it you think I have led a full life? Did you read my Intro when I signed up for this forum?
> If you did read this Intro then that is only the tip of the iceberg as it were. I have written my memoirs.


Interesting.  Tell us more about your memoirs.


----------



## Covert Codger (Jul 14, 2021)

GAlady said:


> Interesting.  Tell us more about your memoirs.


I cannot lay claim to having lived an extraordinary life as in for example someone who has done it all etc., Not as extraordinary as some people's lives but more extraordinary than many other people's lives. My memoirs, although not as interesting say as reading about well-known people, do contain from my perspective, a life story that is considerably different than your ordinary person. They are available for reading on my DropBox if interested.


----------

